# UScA NW Regionals



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Just read on FB that a Dobermann won 
Wendy Schmitt with Eiko von Landgraf
90 94 97 281 don't know the rest of the placements (and don't care)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice to see!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I saw this too!
Congrats to Wendy (and Eiko)!
It is very cool!


----------



## Wendy Schmitt (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Thomas I was pretty proud of my boy.
It was a great event though, great judges, helpers and tracklayers....although the tracking conditions were brutal. Still everyone had a good time with great sportsmanship all around.
Loved Doug Deacon what a character, fair but man he doesn't mis a thing!

Wendy


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

What was it about the tracking that made it brutal? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

=D> great job!!!


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Congratulations, Wendy!

Laura


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

It was a very nice performance and the best dog won that day.Very Happy for you. It was by far one of the best trials I have been to and the judging was spot on.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats Wendy. Great work


----------

